# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Как Вам такой наборчик ПО для школы?

## ISO

Школы сейчас переходят на лицензионное ПО, всем централизованно поставляется комплект "Первая ПОмощь", а вот что входит в состав этого комплекта:

*Системы:*
- Windows 2000 Professional;
- Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2;
- Windows Vista Business Edition

*Офис:*
- Microsoft Office 2003, SP 2;
- Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise.

*Программирование:*
- Microsoft VisualStudio 2005 (11 дисков);
- Borland Developer Studio + Pascal (6 дисков);
- 1С Предприятие: Версия для обучения программированию.

*1С Управление школой:*
- ХроноГраф (составление расписаний);
- Школьное питание;
- Школьная библиотека;
- Тарификация для бухгалтера;
- Зарплата и кадры;
- 1С Бухгалтерия для бюджетных предприятий.

*Графика и дизайн:*
- Adobe Creative Suite 2.3 (6 дисков);
- Adobe Creative Suite 3 (7 дисков);
- Corel (CorelDraw Graphics Suite X3 (3 диска), Corel PaintShop Pro, Corel Painter);
- КОМПАС 3D LT V9.

FineReader 8.0;
Lingvo 12.
Kaspersky Work Space;
WinRAR 3.71.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Не дешевое ПО, где это они столько денег возьмут, что бы каждой школе по такому комплекту.

----------


## Гриша

Это национальный проект,деньги на это выделяются,только бы это до школ дошло :Wink:

----------


## ISO

> Это национальный проект,деньги на это выделяются,только бы это до школ дошло


Деньги не малые выделены это точно. До школ уже дошло, даже в сельские школы уже пришло, проблемка теперь с железом, не все компьютеры могут потянуть данное ПО.

----------


## Shu_b

> проблемка теперь с железом, не все компьютеры могут потянуть данное ПО.


а это будет следующим национальным проектом...  но к тому времени когда выделят на новые и их привезут, устареет софт... и так по кругу.  :Smiley:

----------


## Pili

Весь набор ПО можно посмотреть здесь
имхо Яндекс.Бар и Персональный поиск Яндекса среди этого софта смотрится странно.

----------


## Kuzz

> *Программирование:*
> - Microsoft VisualStudio 2005 (11 дисков);
> - Borland Developer Studio + Pascal (6 дисков);


Интересно получается. Хотя есть VisualStudio ExpressEdition (вроде бесплатная) и TurboDelphi Explorer (тоже бесплатен)

----------


## PavelA

До моей бывшей школы дошел этот пакет. Сын будет помогать там все это добро устанавливать.

----------


## pig

> есть VisualStudio ExpressEdition (вроде бесплатная) и TurboDelphi Explorer (тоже бесплатен)


Так с халявы какие откаты могут быть?

----------


## [500mhz]

зачем в школе Визуал Студио?

----------


## Kuzz

> зачем в школе Визуал Студио?


Си учить, наверное.



> Так с халявы какие откаты могут быть?


Вот и я об этом-же.

----------


## д. Вова

Получить-то я этот пакет получил, но регистрация идет уже 2 месяца и конца этой процедуре не видно

----------


## newman1997

Ребята очнитесь, уже переводят школы и бюджетные организации на линукс. Посчитали, что лицензионная винда и обновления на него намного дороже чем написать спец.проги под линукс для образования. Так что изучайте линукс, бесплатно-надёжно-законно, только мозгой надо шевелить, т.к линукс это проектная система, сам можешь ваять что тебе нужно, а что нет, а не то что тебе дядя Билл предоставил и не извесно что там зашито.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ребята очнитесь


От чего?

----------


## MakRos-78

> уже переводят школы и *бюджетные* организации на линукс


Это кто сказал? Что-то не ощущаю ни как этого. Про школы уже давно слышу, но про бюджетные впервой?

----------


## [500mhz]

> Си учить, наверное


ну так что бы его учить нужен препод который его знает )) а таких мало думаю

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> ну так что бы его учить нужен препод который его знает )) а таких мало думаю


99% преподавателей информатики школ не знают ни одного языка программирования - владеют базовыми основами в рамках учебника, и то зачастую плавают на элементарных вещах  :Sad:  Пример - выпускной курс пединститута, экзамен по информатике, группа, где это профилирующий предмет. Преподаватель (мой знакомый) принимает экзамен, спрашивает - а где вот у компьютера центральный процессор ?! И экзаменуемый начинает лихорадочно шарить глазами по монитору, клавиатуре, мышу - процессор ищет  :Smiley:  Названия последних он знает, про ящик не знает ничего - показывает польцем - вот это говорит  :Smiley:  Следующий вопрос про то, "а где тогда сопроцессор" соответственно убивает наповал ...

----------


## ISO

> Получить-то я этот пакет получил, но регистрация идет уже 2 месяца и конца этой процедуре не видно


Не совсем понятно - регистрация чего идёт 2 месяца?

----------


## [500mhz]

немнога не в тему
помню в 9 классе (89 год прошлого столетия) у нас ввели информатику как предмет, стояли монстрообразные ПЦ типа Микрошы в КРАСНОМ ЖЕЛЕЗНОМ корпусе (проприетарная разработка инженеров ВАЗа)
и в качестве препода поставили преподавателя физики, сами представьте что она могла нам обьяснить )))

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Все же решили остановить свой выбор на прогах мелкософта. :Smiley:  Ну ну ...

----------


## anton_dr

Насколько я слышал, этот набор примерно на три года. Сейчас в нескольких регионах проходит нечто вроде "проб" Linux. И потом введут свободное ПО во всех школах.
Только вот мало в это верится, потому как даже в нашей конторе было продано много копий винды различным образовательным учреждениям. Вне всяких нац.проектов, т.е. инициатива о покупке исходила от руководства учреждения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Svetoy

ага знаю я этих учителей информатики. жена учится на учителя информатики-математики уже 3й курс закончила. так вот когда я новый комп собрал она долго искала usb чтоб флешку воткнуть (внешних на корпусе нет). Наверное им там энциклопедию профессора Фортрана открывают и говорят "вот дети капутер выглядит так ...".  И програмное обеспечение которое там дают "для домашних работ" в основном я ставлю.  А был случай в их институте  сеть меж 20-ю  машинами восстанавливали (после чего не знаю) ну что-то около 1,5 месяца ушло на ето. идиоты поставилиб чтоль сервак на линуха!!! и не мучались. 
Короче  давайте скинемся кто скоко может денег и заделаем линуха так чтоб любой ламер пользоватся мог  :Cool: .
а ещё моно мак ось ставить. благо на интел перешли  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

